# Shell pitting?



## LIttlefootTheTort (May 4, 2014)

Hello there everybody.  Ive been worried about my male Russian Littlefoot for a couple months now, Ive been to the vet (who told me nothing) and have researched. Littlefoot's shell flakes in some areas and on top has this white pitting. I know its probably fungus or shell rot but i have no idea how to rid of it. Hes very healthy lives in a 54 gal rubbermaid tank, eats dandelion and springmix, I live in Oregon so theres not much sun, but on sunny days he goes into a 5 foot by 6 foot pin I made him. Im only 15 so Im stuck on what to do if anyone could help, that would be amazing.. thank you! ( he also has the bandage because the pet store dropped him and I have been healing the crack...)


----------



## Ashes (May 4, 2014)

Beautiful! Experts will be along shortly, I'm sure.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 5, 2014)

MY Littlefoot has a white pit on his plastron that hasn't been responding to shell rot treatments, we think it may be an abrasion of some kind...he likes to slide down his hide.

I'm curious to see what people say.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2014)

There doesn't appear to be anything wrong with your tortoise's shell. What you see is just normal wear and tear. Happens all the time with the wild caught Russian tortoises.


----------



## LIttlefootTheTort (May 5, 2014)

Thank you. So theres nothing wrong with his shell..? I know Russian torts dont look as pretty as some of the other tortoises, and they look a bit rough.. So you believe nothing is wrong with him..?

Thank you again


----------



## LIttlefootTheTort (May 5, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> MY Littlefoot has a white pit on his plastron that hasn't been responding to shell rot treatments, we think it may be an abrasion of some kind...he likes to slide down his hide.
> 
> I'm curious to see what people say.


How long have you had YOUR Littlefoot Star? Ive had MY Littlefoot for 4 months now.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 5, 2014)

LIttlefootTheTort said:


> How long have you had YOUR Littlefoot Star? Ive had MY Littlefoot for 4 months now.



I've had him almost 7 months now, he's almost 10 months old. My Littlefoot is a Hermanns.

I wasn't able to pull up the pics you posted earlier, but looking at them now, I agree with Yvonne. Your guy just has some extra "life experience."


----------



## LIttlefootTheTort (May 6, 2014)

He's a good little tort. Defiantly has some character to him. I believe he's around 10 and wildly caught...


----------

